# RG .22 model 23 parts



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)

Looking for RG .22 model 23 grips.....


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.aspx?Item=272291230

http://www.gunpartscorp.com/catalog/Detail.aspx?pid=16700&filter=rg+model+23++grips&catid=8737


----------



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)

Orlando said:


> http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.aspx?Item=272291230
> 
> http://www.gunpartscorp.com/catalog/Detail.aspx?pid=16700&filter=rg+model+23++grips&catid=8737


Thanks for your help!


----------

